# Biblical eldership



## arapahoepark (Dec 5, 2012)

I found out my church has a website on Biblical Eldership. One of the former elders is Alex Strauch who wrote the small book Biblical Eldership.
Enjoy!
BiblicalEldership.org | Providing biblically based resources to encourage the practice of Eldership.


----------

